# Kodak Moments (such as they are) from Redline Raceway



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Kodak Moments (such as they are) from Redline Raceway (Bandwith hog)*

There's always lots of on-track action at Redline Raceway. Car clubs have track days, rich dudes like Arthur in the movie of the same name rent it out, and there's test and tunes by race teams, manufacturers and independents. 

I know a couple of the track workers who like to catch a shot with their Instamatics from time to time and I like to see who's testing out what, so I give them beer, cigars and scotch and they pass me a few pics from the goings on.

Sometimes one of these shots will capture some of the good feelings that HO cars on the track give a slottard, and by stimulating that same part of the slottard brain, the picture will evoke good feelings.

It's all pretty informal, but if photos or cars catch my eye, I like to share 'em. I'll post them here in case any of you might get a kick out of 'em, like I do.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Here's a privateer testing tires on his orange Cobra*

Rich dude. He's here a lot. Good guy.


*Rolling out for some testing of tires and suspension setup:
*




*He's actually a bit of a hotshoe:*





*Coming into the Gulf sweeper a little hot:*


*



Managing the Cobra's ever-present oversteer:*




He's always around. Heard he's coming back and having some photos shot in case he decides to sell this car.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice close ups!*

I bet you didn't even notice that the windshield was crooked...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'm afraid I did... Turns out the peg on the driver's side is fatter than the hole. Gonna need to do some filing. :freak:

Funny thing is, looking down on it from above, you can't see that. Drove this car for 5 months and never noticed it! That is, until these mega-closeups were taken down at headlight level. 

Turns out you find TONS of flaws in the body, chassis, wheels, tires and pickup setup this way. Really. Tons. Gotta soldier on, though...

Hmmm... Maybe there should be a magnifying video cam setup block in every tuner's toolbox?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hahahahahahaha. Much as I love to take pics of my little tiny cars, I hate when those pics bring out all the flaws in my work in stark, larger-than-life detail. That's something I've come to realize on the Corner Texaco thread... it's hard to hide little flaws when you blow them up big.

BTW... LOVE those Dash Cobras...

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Did Dash hit it out of the park with those Cobras or what?!?! Detail and finish out the wazoo! At first I thought the orange and blue color combo was goofy, but I've really grown to like it.

The Corner Texaco cars look pretty darn sweet to me. Love the post fixing you've been doing.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Those are great shots! I like the Orange and Blue.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are some cool pics!!! Yea, close ups do show the flaws, you gotta find that illusion range on the camera.  RM


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, mega closeups are not very forgiving. Nothing worse than finding a piece of lint or a hair in what would otherwise be a perfect shot.

I would be curious to see how these shots would have turned out if you painted both sides of the windshield with Future. I have found that doing this makes the windshield look more realistically thin.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Great leaning shots too.

It's a Cobra tho!! Hard to look bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Future on the windshield? Great tip. I'll try it. Been wanting to try Future on something HO-related and this would be perfect place to start.

RM, I'm about halfway through the user's guide on this camera and so far I've only found the "delusion" setting, which of course, is quite different. 

Thanks,guys!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*A little track action early this morn...*

Well, this morning saw a sweet Ford GT vintage racer warming up in the early morning fog...






The early morning sun burns off the fog real quick at Redline Raceway. He's running some big meats in the back, but they seem to be keeping the back end on a tight enough leash through the Martini corner...





Caught it decelerating into a curve...







During turn-in...






And last, just after nailing the apex...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice indeed. Your camera and shot setup really do justice to the detail of those RaceMasters cars. I've been using my camera in monkey mode since I got it. The thick user manual is intimidating even for a geek like me. I suspect that using the other 98% of its features would allow me deliver much better shots.

On another front, these shots make me think that a high resolution, high zoom camera and viewer would be a very nice little tool to add to my race setup bag of tricks. It allows me to see things that are difficult or less obvious using the imaging devices that came preinstalled in my head.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Fantastic camera work!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah man, you really got this camera stuff down. :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Rolls - Nice pictures  Perfect composition :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Sure appreciate the kind words. The Ford GT is a favorite of mine and when I look at it on a big screen, I'm just in awe of what Racemasters has achieved with the detail of the body in a mass produced "toy" car. And it doesn't hurt a bit that the Mega-G chassis lets these bodies sit race car low. 

These pics are easy to do, btw. I've seen some of the photos in the "count to a hundred" thread, the how-to's and of course, the killer customs -- and I love 'em. 

I'm a big believer of, "if you want to have a photo you like, take a whole lot of photos." If you think you might enjoy it even a little, definitely try it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet PICTURES!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, *Wes*! Thanks, *Bob*!



AfxToo said:


> ...these shots make me think that a high resolution, high zoom camera and viewer would be a very nice little tool to add to my race setup bag of tricks. It allows me to see things that are difficult or less obvious using the imaging devices that came preinstalled in my head.


*AfxToo *- I think it's a great idea to have an high-res camera in your toolkit. It will absolutely show me something I've missed even when I'm pretty careful about setup. I was much more careful setting up this Ford GT than I was the orange Cobra, but still the driver's front wheel is just a hair high in every shot. Turns out the rear axle was just barely out of kilter, which caused the tiny bit of lift up front. 

One thing my trusty Kodak doesn't have, that some newer cameras have is slo-mo video and it's partner, super fast multi-still frame capture. If I were in the market for a new camera, I'd want that high-speed filming capability so I could clearly capture my original AFX cars in their natural state - tail hung out and using every bit of that cork apron. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*The '55 that opened my eyes*

So this guy shows up to log some hours at Redline Raceway... in a '55 Chevy! He's a jolly sort and says he wants to squeeze in some track time before the holidays, which are busy for him.


Well one look at it and I wonder what a sled like this is doing on a road course. No heater in the rig, so the old feller had stocking cap to keep him warm.





Yep - a double take on those fat hides out back I'm sure it's a one-trick pony.






But then as the tricky stuff comes up, he handles it with ease. In fact, he seemed supremely comfortable in the red and white sections...




I'm having my doubts as he heads off into the curvy bits...






But he's able to get that chassis to take a set and stick like glue through the twisties






And on the big curves, it seemed like he could place it anywhere he wanted. Even hung it out like a dirt-tracker. That old sled was magic.






Well, he opened my eyes. I was gonna head up and give him a tip of the hat for creating an all-around top performer, but then with a glint in his eye and wave of his hand, like old Saint Nick after dropping the gifts and finishing the cookies, he was gone.






*
Merry Christmas to you and yours from the whole crew at Redline Raceway *


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Note to self...make a fun 55 runner like rolls did*

Merry Christmas to you too Rolls!!

Bob...that Badman 55 is one Cool Mother...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and your whole crew also.Looks like the fella knows how to handle some old iron pretty well. Tom


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Redline Raceway welcomes new sponsor, Shell*

Boys from Shell use the track to wring out some vintage racers they sponsor, 
like this Porsche 962. 

They saw all the plain curbing around "the pretzel" and threw us a little 
sponsor money as long as we showcase the Shell colors on the curbing. 

Nobody tell them that we sometimes run electric cars here, OK?














































Always did like the Shell livery. Hope you enjoy the pics.

:wave:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Great looking pictures. Looks like the driver is on the throttle hard coming out of the left hander in picture #1 as the front left tire is in the air.NICE. Tom


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, Super Coupe! You sir, have some sharp eyes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love them action shots!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I don't know if those were "shopped" or if you managed to snap them on the fly, but either way they look superb!!! 

I managed to snap off one action shot way back when using a cheap wally world camera, but I'll be darned if I can find it. It was one of those one in a million shots where the camera was tracking the van just at the right speed so it was basically in focus, while the background was a blur. I need to dig through my external hard drive and hope it's still around...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

If you told me exactly how to get these shots, I still could not do it

Awesome pictures, The Fog around the GT40 is my favorite, I saved it as a background.

Great job

Boosted
Greentown IN


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool pics Rolls!!! Those look great!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> If you told me exactly how to get these shots, I still could not do it
> 
> Boosted
> Greentown IN


I'd have the same problem!  rr


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Thanks very much!



slotcarman12078 said:


> Love them action shots!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I don't know if those were "shopped" or if you managed to snap them on the fly, but either way they look superb!!!


Thanks, *scman*. It's super hard to catch these cars on the fly - they're just so small and fast! The blur on these is not actually motion, it's just that the car is the only thing in focus (high zoom, low depth of field). I like that it sorta gives that effect, though! I hope you find that action pic you caught way back when and post it up!!



Boosted-Z71 said:


> The Fog around the GT40 is my favorite, I saved it as a background.


*
Boosted*, the Ford GT is one of my favorites, too. I love that car! The fog look actually comes from shooting the car at high zoom through the upper and lower rails of a Tomy gray guardrail on the near side of the track. Discovered by accident, of course.

If you use it as a background, feel free to grab the original at it's biggest size from the Ford GT gallery. When I go through these I do it in full-screen slide show mode on a 24" monitor. Full-screen on a big monitor they look like completely different pictures. I never get used to it. Giant pics of tiny cars! :thumbsup:

Rolls
Hittin' you up from Belmont, CA


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Grabbed the big file, Thanks Rolls

Boosted
Greentown, IN


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Look at that Porsche 962 Shell car zooming through the field and now he is all by himself............Zoom baby!

Bob...great pics of a great looking car...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Another Porsche, a Carrera this time, was caught in early morning warmups...






As the fog burns off, it seems he has white! tires and red glass. Must be some new technology...



























...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

He hit the curves pretty hard...















Blasted into the downhill straight...
























and then he was gone... 





Adios, my flat six friend.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Man, I wish I could take pics like you do,, Fantastic shots I grabbed one of the Porsche as well.

Boosted


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Rolls - great pictures...I like the fog effect :thumbsup:

Is that Porsche sporting a custom paint job?

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks slick rolls!!! I like them early morning fog shots myself!!! Congrats!! You got my computer background this week!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys!! 

I've become a big fan of this body style and I'm anything but a Porsche guy. They just did such a detailed job with it. The proportions seem right on and the way it sits low all the way around is very nice. 

Bob B., it's all factory paint, although there is a lot of splatter and the edges of the red sections are a little sloppy. I did learn there are a couple of variations of this paint job. I understand some don't have much, if any, of the silver paint that this version has on the vents, latches and headlights. 

Thanks!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rolls

Belmont, CA


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Same paint differences with the Orange & Blue Porsche as well, lack of trim around the windshield.

Boosted


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*How 'bout some love for the 917-10K??*

It's a terribly common AFX car - easily overlooked and more easily under appreciated. But these cars are pretty nicely proportioned and painted, to my eye, whether their stickers are in place or have taken flight, leaving telltale faint glue spots in their place. 









One showed up at Redline Raceway on a challenge... if the stoic German driver could find enough speed on his best two laps, he'd earn his sponsor colors for the old Can-Am car -- freshly painted RC Cola logos.









40 y.o. spongies leaving a cloud of rubber particles with every squeeze of the trigger...









This reserved driver reminds me of Jim Clark... quietly hitting every apex and carrying massive speed through the curves.










The crashwall reminds of the sponsorship he so single-mindedly pursues...






Click on any pic to see hi-res version...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Crazy, sexy 917-10K...*

Down to the wire, now. 

Metal bits reflect and sparkle from the wheel-well as he climbs to the high speed sections of the circuit.









Complete concentration now, focusing on beating the clock...











Fast out of the big curve...












Faster...












And faster still...













And the new sponsorship deal is done. RC Cola livery is in the house!






I can't really remember any AFX cars after these taken-for-granted Can-Ams that so faithfully represented their 1:1 counterparts as they appeared on race tracks and television (in series other than Nascar). That is, until the new LMP cars appeared this year. If you squint at the front long enough and have a good Scotch, you can almost see some resemblance in those big vented wheel arches.

How 'bout some love for the good old RC Cola cars! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have fun,

Rolls


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Audi boys arrive, LMP-style*

Audi boys showed up at Redline Raceway today. These guys came and ran so hard out of the gate it was unbelievable. The track workers could barely catch the blurs going by. But they were fun to watch.












































Have fun,

Rolls


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*So *that's* a Matador...*

*Guy rolls onto Redline Raceway for warm up laps in this ...*











My guy at the gate eyes the window net and says, *"What kinda car IS that, sir?"
*

Driver says, *"It's a Matador."*












Guy at the gate notices it's packing a 425 as he watches 'er slide through the curves and says, *"It's a WHAT?"*












Driver yells back, *"It's a Matador!"*












What's a Matador?? 











*THIS is a Matador!*











*Ohhh....*












*So THAT'S a Matador!!*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! Superb pix!!! I really like the way Aurora painted this version up!! It looks badass coming over the crest!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks Rolls!! I needed a new background!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

You have alot of cool looking cars rolling around Redline Raceway. Thanks for sharing the great looking pix.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome camera work. Love the Matador too. 

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, guys! The Matador is strange bird, but I love that Aurora put it in the mix and I love wild color schemes they did, too. This one's a very good runner and handler even with it's tired but huge sponge rears. Fun!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

As the Mega-G Ford GT pursued the AFX Porsche around Redline Raceway, things got... animated.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Very cool?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad to see ya back Rls...that's some vacation you took ther bud!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rolls said:


> As the Mega-G Ford GT pursued the AFX Porsche around Redline Raceway, things got... animated.


reminds me of a colored version of video; "Take-On Me" by ; "Ah-Ha" in the 80's

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

Yep! Very cool! ??


----------

